
Show HN: Compare Covid death probabilities to skydiving and other activities - repied
https://death-proba-website.appspot.com/
======
davidajackson
Mine was estimated at .007% which it said was equivalent to: 14 dives of scuba
diving

Is scuba diving really that dangerous? Curious where you get the data from.

~~~
repied
Hi, the data is coming from the wikipedia page linked at the bottom. I haven't
tried to check if the data was correct or not. But for scuba diving, the page
refers to a study by British Sub-Aqua Club. "UK Diving Fatalities Review" and
states that there are 5 'micromort' per dive, which means 5 death for one
million dives, which is a frequency of death per dive of 0.0005%.

------
repied
Utra-simple app telling for instance that a 40-49 male, if infected, has
probability of dying equal to 75 jumps of skydiving

